# Fire/EMS/Police Discounts on Jeeps



## MMiz (Oct 10, 2004)

The Jeep® brand is saying thank you to police, fire and emergency medical services (EMS) personnel across the United States with more than $200, 000 in charitable donations and a new vehicle purchase assistance program. 

The new program, called Everyday Heroes, is an extension of the Jeep brand’s long-standing Military Incentive Program.  It is the first incentive of its kind for the automotive industry, the $500 cash allowance (above any other existing incentives) on the purchase or lease of a new Jeep vehicle from an authorized Jeep dealership in the United States.

*[ Read More! ]*


----------

